# VW pics from local ALL VW SHOW...add your own also!!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Fletcher and I went to a local "All VW Show" last Satruday and thought you would like to see the pics I took. Feel free to add 1/1 scale VW pics of your own also...Yeah Bill Porshes are close enough so, go ahead. lol

VJ has already started a VW slotcar themed thread that I hope comes back soon...























































Fletcher liked Herbie the best...



















More to come...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*and more...*

More kewl VWs...









































































still more to come...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*yep more...*

More, more, more!!!









































































This one was no trailer queen...

The End is near...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*and finaly...this is all the photos I could fit on my floppy disc...doh*

This was for sale for $1,200.00 OBO in the parking lot.



















Hope you all dig these VW pics.

***THE END*** Well for me but, feel free to add your VW pics here!!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Kool pics! I was surprised there weren't any Bugs with flared fenders and two-toned feathered paint jobs. They were very popular in the late 60's-mid 70's. I know ...I had one. Those paint jobs were the precursor to the famous
Zilla-Badger method. Wish I had a picture to show you guys, but they were lost in a flood. . It was one tricked-out beetle. Genuine wood interior accents, wood and chrome steering wheel, wood knobs, a killer cassette sound system, chrome pipes and Superior chrome dish wheels and wide tires...can't remember the size, but they were considered pretty wide back then. It was kinda like the traveling Lola. Put over 100K on it and it traveled from Canada to Florida and the Jersey shore to Los Angeles and many places in between. Wish I still had it.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool pics Bob! Thanks for sharing! Reminds me of my High School days when a buddy of mine owned one and "lowered" it by dropping sand bags in the front and rear. LOL! Later we installed a huge sound system - image 9, 12" subwoofers in a bug! LOL! What were we thinkin??? Good times!

I like the rat rod lookin VW's - those were cool! And the "Speed Buggy" VW was cool too! We had a family in my neighborhood when I was growing up that specialized in working on VW's at their foreign automotive shop and they always had some sort of VW at their place, including those "Speed Buggy" style ones.

Good stuff!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

After taking the time to peruse the pictures again, I find a few interesting models to point out..
My favorite car out of the batch is almost definately the tricked out flamed white bug.. Sporting a set of polished fuchs and looking sweet all flamed out..:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Second choice is in the background, behind the short wheelbase red one. That 2 tone green/ white sports the sweetest color combo (based on my humble opinion) and mirrors a diecast VeeWee I almost couldn't resist buying solely for the colors.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The wildest one out of them all is the chop top black with red interior. You have to respect anyone who can pull off a choptop , and / or lay down a good coat of paint with all them complex curves (which is all a VW Bug is) and get it right. I had a hard time fitting in my 2 VeeWees with normal roofs, so I doubt I could fit in that one chopped like that.. Still kudo's for a hard job will done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

My ex girlfriend summed it up best when it came to bugs.. " All you need are paper clips, rubber bands, a pair of pliers and an adjustible wrench in the glove box and you'll always make it home". Well... she was close!!! 

I'm glad you and Fletch had fun there!! i know I would have!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here ya go Bob...you gotta have this one...zilla. Thanks for sharing the VW pics. I'm kinda partial to the white flamed bug...RM

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160342904104


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway;2877484 snip snip
Thanks for sharing the VW pics. I'm kinda partial to the white flamed bug...RM
[/QUOTE said:


> I thought for sure the yellow one would be tops on your list!!! Too much sun on your vacation must be to blame!! :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*From the streets of Brasil.*

What a great thread Bob!!!!

I like the light blue lowered mouse rod.

Here's a few I caught while driving around in Brasil.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love the two tone bugs... thanks for the pics Bob!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

For more go to :

volksrodders.com

Sambe.com

Gonzo


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here ya go Bob...you gotta have this one...zilla. Thanks for sharing the VW pics. I'm kinda partial to the white flamed bug...RM


Yeah Bob. That one is just calling out for some Hooter's livery. :lol: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Live life to the fullest*



roadrner said:


> Yeah Bob. That one is just calling out for some Hooter's livery. :lol: Dave


Now that you mention it *** Booooooooooooob can you hear me? I need Hooters decals ***

Yeah we had a blast at the show and just printed that picture of Fletcher with Herbie on Photo Paper and tapped it to his bedroom door for him to see in the morning. We have all the Herbie movies on VHS!!! Gotta start them young. beep, beep!

I have a Matchbox version of this van body style that would look real good all casted up someday. Right now though I have over 30 ( mostly Dash ) VW slot bodies painted up (bugs, ghias and vans) and about 20 to 25 more to go thanks to Bruce with a few of those new AW Orange ones that need a bath in Pine Sol soon. 

If I can pay off all my bills ( is it cold in Hell right now? ) a used VW bug project in 1/1 scale would be fun. These little round things are so much fun to drive! Nice pics from Brazil Rich. I will have to look around and see if I still have those bug pictures from our trip to Mexico? I took some neat pics and will post them up if I can find them.

Bob...one VW at a time...zilla


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5216/dsc00458cky.jpg


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

I've been a fan of V-Dubs for over 30 years and owned a few dozen Beetles along the way. Lookin' for another Bug, though not real hard at the moment, for a rod project. I second the recommendation to visit the Volks Rod site!!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TomH said:


> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5216/dsc00458cky.jpg


What the heck do you do? Laydown to drive that thing? Talk about lowered! WOW!!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

*A lot of Character*

First, I'll say that I loved the shortened VW's best; the bug by the OP as well as the bus posted later. It's got to take a lot of vision and courage to do something like that.

The other comment worth saying is that VW's as an entire line have more character than any other. Beetles, buses, Ghias, Sciroccos, Rabbits, 411/412's etc. They all look unlike anything else on the road, or at least until the others tried to copy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

PD2 said:


> What the heck do you do? Laydown to drive that thing? Talk about lowered! WOW!!!!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


Yeah Laydown? I think this answers the Question: How low can you go?

Didn't snap a picture of the 1964 Ghia and should have just for goodness sakes. Had never seen that body style before and must say thanks to the people responsible for giving it the low & curvy look it is known for today.

Bob...Bug lover...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Bob...I know you like VW's...zilla. I dug up this picture I took on our CA vacation. I spotted this one at Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*wa, wa, waaaaaaaaaaa Wipeout..............*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hey Bob...I know you like VW's...zilla. I dug up this picture I took on our CA vacation. I spotted this one at Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco...RM


Thanks man for this neat picture. I wish VW would have made a larger version of this van also to give Winnebago some competition. How cool would that be to have a giant VW Van Mobile Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...never stop dreaming...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Putting Gretna Days Car show in here...it's my thread so I can do what I want...ha ha*

Instead of starting a new thread I am just plopping the Gretna Days local car show pics in here behind the VW car show....Enjoy!









































































..................................KEEP GOING...................


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

More pics from Gretna days car show...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet pictures of cars!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Still going....Had a fun time and ate my Big Dog, grilled corn on the cob and pop...yum...no pics of that. 
































































This art car is owned by and old guy and travels to lots of shows. This skunk is remote control and the owner drives it out from under the car to unexpectiong onlookers...hahahahahahha

He also has a remote control water gun set up by the front grill and when people are looking at his car he squirts them...fun to watch. LOL

Oooooh yeah a remote control horn....watch this guy jump. : ) It has tons of old stuff pasted all over it and painted sayings. 










keep GoiNG...........


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Had a grape snow cone right before Ginger came in the car and picked me up...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that was good!









































































Ginger dropped me off at the show alos. Not very far from our house but, still far enough that walking would be a long walk. Thanks Babe.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The eNd...*

Had a blast and talked to some people I knew at the show and to a few people I didn't know. 

Mark was there with his car art again this year. I bought a piece of his artwork last year but, am broke now so, I just looked. Mark is the guy that draws Bart Simpson (since the second season) for the Simpsons. He draws and sells car art that he designs. He can draw cars man!! 





































This is a SAAB 3 cylinder with a wooping 60 hp. I got to talk to the owner and he was realy into this car. He was telling me how people used to race these cars. I wanted to say, "at the local go cart track" lol but, that would have been mean. I liked the smiley face on the door too. He said he only paid $750.00 for it and was fixing it up. Only....hahahaahaaha I hope it works out for him. He bought it a few months ago...




























I had a few more pics but, dooped them up when I went to delete a picture...ended up Formating the Floppy disc...doh.

Well that is it, Bob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> Sweet pictures of cars!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


I knew you would like the Mopars man!! Took the pics of the bird in Sub Lime with you in mind.

There was a 69 Charger in Plum Crazy & the owner parked his newer Plum Crazy Charger next to it. The color match was incredible and was fun to walk between them like that.

Bob...I ran out of Disc space & spent alot of time just looking too...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome batch of pics Bob...car show crazy...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wish you got a picture of the hot dog.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

nice pics! the lil cars hold a place in my heart that just got opened. i kinda lost count but if i had to go back i,d say 5 bugs 1 canvas slider and 1 ghia. with my limited knowledge and money i could never makem idle or get much heat from,em. but i still look at pics of dunebuggies and dream. thanx for that.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

*Here's Mine*

I bought this one about 2 months ago. It's a 73. It really don't look as good as the picture. It needs paint bad. but it has a rebuilt Motor and its sitting on a rust free 78 chassis. Runs like a top.









[/IMG]

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool! Somebody spent some extra time on that one.

Horn grills filled,

Rockers peeled and painted,

Marker/indicator relocated

Always had it bad for all the lil aircooled buggers. Probably had 20 er so not counting all the aircooled Porsche stuff. First one was a Seafoam green/white 64 bus. Worked on them for years too, still got a 56 oval raggy in pieces.

Good luck Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome batch of pics Bob...car show crazy...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Wish you got a picture of the hot dog.


slotcarman,

Wish I had another hot dog like that right now. 

Joegi,

I ended up with my Dads 72 Super Beetle back in my High School days. It was a clean machine as my Dad always kept it clean. Have many dreams of VW stuff constantly...like while at work, sleeping, eating, drinking or at a CAR SHOW! 

Jeff,

Oh man you lucky dog you! :thumbsup: Go to your nearest snow filled parking lot this winter and build up speed, crank the wheel and then pull the emergency brake for some fun top spin and slide type action for me would yah please!

Bill,

Hey man can you drop a pictures in here Bud? It would be much appriciated as I think a few of us need another VW fix real soon.:freak: Help us!!

Just got a few AFX Baja bugs in a very cheap body lot (all I can afford is cheap now). Also have several of the JL pullback ones painted up & waiting for thier Someday to come.

Bob...always wanted to Baja a bug...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool stuff Zilla. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Bill I will do one for you. Instead of a figure 8 I might just put a big "B" in the parking lot.

I'm amazed at how many comments I get on it even with the bad paint.
The guy had done tons of work on it with his son. but it had went to the wayside for a couple years and he told me he needed to sell it. I went over to his house to help him with his computer and he made the mistake of showing it to me before I left. I sat down in it and that VW aroma hit me. Ya'll know what I"m talking about, that was all it took. a couple days later I towed it home. Like I said its got a rebuilt 1600 with a cam, rust free chassis, new interior. Wide aftermarket fenders and wide tires gives it a great stance. nearly everything has been replaced except for paint. There's nothing like running up the interstate passing cars at 80mph in a 73 bug. If it didn't have bad ball joints and only 3 lugs per wheel I might even push 90. Once I get this one complete, I want to find a VW Camper

-Jeff


----------

